
Renaissance Technologies Solved the Market: Part 1 – Pipeline - bko
https://medium.com/ml-everything/how-renaissance-technologies-solved-the-market-part-1-2814eb271dc3
======
Bostonian
The people at RenTech are not going to say much about their methods,
understandably. What books would you recommend for financial quants interested
in trading strategies rather than derivatives pricing (the areas can overlap)?
I have worked in this capacity. Here are a few books I like:

Advances in Financial Machine Learning (2018) by Marcos Lopez de Prado

Non-Linear Time Series Models in Empirical Finance (2000) by Philip Hans
Franses and Dick van Dijk (covers Markov chains, used by RenTech, among other
topics)

A Non-Random Walk Down Wall Street (1999) by Andrew W. Lo and A. Craig
MacKinlay

